# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Amazon.com, Inc., electronic commerce company, Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Website - amazon.com

youtube.com/amazon

facebook.com/Amazon

twitter.com/amazon

linkedin.com/company/amazon

instagram.com/amazon

Amazon.com on Wikipedia

Founder and Executive Chairman - Jeff Bezos

President and CEO - Andy Jassy

CTO - Werner Vogels

Vice President, Alexa AI - Prem Natarajan

Vice President of Automotive for Alexa at Amazon.com, Inc. - Ned Curic

Senior Vice President and Head Scientist for Alexa - Rohit Prasad

Vice President, Alexa and Amazon Digital Services  - Charles (Chuck) Moore

Vice President and GM, Amazon Physical Retail, Amazon Go - Dilip Kumar

Vice President of Alexa Experience & Echo Devices - Toni Reid Thomelin

Vice President of the Machine Learning Solutions Lab - Michelle Lee

Vice President, Automated Marketing - Jenny Freshwater

Senior Vice President of Devices and Services - David Limp

Director of Computer Vision and Artificial Intelligence - Gopi Prashanth

Subsidiaries:

Amazon Lab126, Inc. 

Amazon Web Services Inc. 

Amazon Technologies, Inc. 

Immedia Semiconductor, Inc. (Blink)

Products and projects:

AWS RoboMaker, robotics simulation

AWS IoT TwinMaker, service to easily create digital twins

Project Pulse, smart fridge

Smart Thermostat

Astro, home robot

Ring Always Home Cam, flying drone camera

warehouse robots

Amazon Explore, virtual experiences from all over the globe

Halo, fitness band and subscription service

Amazon Braket, quantum computing service

AutoGluon, AutoML toolkit for deep learning

Amazon AI Conclave, event

re:Invent, global cloud computing conference

re:MARS, AI and robotics conference

MARS, yearly event in Machine learning, Automation, Robotics, and Space

Project Kuiper, satellite constellation

Amazon Scout, autonomous delivery system

AWS DeepRacer, autonomous race car and autonomous racing league

Vesta, home robot

AR view, shopping feature previews products in your home

Amazon Key, indoor security camera and smart lock

Gluon, deep learning library

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Amazon Echo Buttons

Echo Connect

Echo Auto

Echo Loop, smart ring

Echo Glow, multicolor smart lamp for kids

Echo Buds, wireless headphones

Echo Frames, smart glasses

Amazon Smart Oven

AmazonBasics Microwave, voice-controlled microwave

Amazon Echo Family, smart speakers

Echo Dot Kids Edition, voice assistant device

Echo Dot, voice assistant device

Echo Flex, plug-in smart speaker

Echo Studio, high-end smart speaker

Amazon Echo, voice assistant device

Echo Plus, smart speaker

Echo Spot, smart speaker with a built-in screen

Echo Show, smart speaker with a built-in screen

Echo Look, hands-free camera style assistant

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Amazon Tap, voice assistant device

Dash Wand, Alexa-enabled grocery assistant device 

Just Walk Out, cashierless store technology

Amazon Go, grocery store without cash, lines and checkout

Dash Cart, smart shopping cart

Amazon Picking Challenge, warehouse robot challenge

Alexa Custom Assistant

Amazon Alexa Voice Service (AVS)

Amazon Prime Air 

Wearables store

Fire Phone, smartphone

Kiva, warehouse robot

Amazon Appstore, app store for the Android operating system

Amazon Machine Learning

Alexa Fund, investment to fuel voice technology innovation

----------


## Airicist

"Amazon Unveils its Eighth Generation Fulfillment Center"

Published on Nov 30, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon’s Real Future Isn’t Drones. It’s Self-Driving Trucks"

by Davey Alba
December 20, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Sources: Amazon quietly acquired AI security startup harvest.ai for around $20M"

by Natasha Lomas
January 9, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon acquires Ring in a bid to own your doorway"
Amazon now owns the maker of the Ring Video Doorbell.

by Andrew Gebhart
February 27, 2018

Ring Inc.

----------


## Airicist

"Amazon acquires autonomous warehouse robotics startup Canvas Technology"

by Brian Heater
April 10, 2019

CANVAS Technology

----------


## Airicist

Article "It’s Not Just Your Smart Speaker. How Amazon Is Coming For The $50T+ Commercial and Residential Real Estate Industries"

August 29, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Is Amazon Unstoppable?"
Politicians want to rein in the retail giant. But Jeff Bezos, the master of cutthroat capitalism, is ready to fight back.

by Charles Duhigg
October 10, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon will launch new grocery store as alternative to Whole Foods"
The company confirmed plans for a new store format after job openings were posted Monday.

by Ben Fox Rubin
November 11, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon To Acquire Self-driving Car Startup Zoox"

by Christine Hall
June 26, 2020

Zoox

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon Expands Secretive Trucking Program"

by Paris Martineau
January 25, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Jeff Bezos to Step Down as Amazon C.E.O."
Andy Jassy, the chief of Amazon’s cloud computing division, will become chief executive, while Mr. Bezos, the company’s founder, will become executive chairman.

by Karen Weise
February 2, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon will have a new CEO as Jeff Bezos transitions to executive chair later this year"
Andy Jassy is set to replace Bezos as CEO

by Chaim Gartenberg
February 2, 2021

----------


## Airicist

"Amazon Announces New Robotics Fulfillment Center in Baton Rouge"
New 820,000 square-foot site to create over 1,000 new, full-time jobs

June 16, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon Plans to Open Large Retail Locations Akin to Department Stores"
Online shopping pioneer wants a larger retail presence to sell clothing and household items and facilitate exchanges

by Sebastian Herrera, Esther Fung and Suzanne Kapner
August 19, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Amazon to acquire Roomba robot vacuum maker iRobot for $1.7 billion"
A huge move in the home robotics sector

by Tom Warren
August 5, 2022

iRobot Corporation

----------

